# Go to channel when instructed - Even if already there



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I request this feature about every year. Every time there's a code load I check it but so far it's never been included in one. Last month there was a new code load on both my S2 and S3 boxes so it's time to ask again.

I want my Tivo to send the channel number to the cable box when I tell it to. Even if it currently thinks it's on that channel. If I tell it to there was a reason I did so no matter what the Tivo thinks.

Every so often something happens to put the cable box on a channel the Tivo doesn't know about. IR signal clash changing volume at the same time as the Tivo set the channel, small timing error, someone using the cable remote so the Tivo does not know, someone brushing the physical buttons on the cable box. It doesn't matter why it happens it occasionally does happen.

If it happens when I have the remote the very best case is I channel up (causing it to drop the recording) then channel down and it sends the new channel. Ridiculous.

If it happens when anyone else in the house has the remote they just keep entering the channel number and nothing keeps happening. They get more and more frustrated because it absolutely refuses to follow their instructions and it stays in a broken state. At some point they call me and I abort whatever is recording.

Please, please, please, if I tell it to go to a channel I don't care in the least if the Tivo believes it's already on that channel. If I told the Tivo to go to a channel it clearly isn't on that channel no matter what Tivo thinks.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

dfreybur said:


> I request this feature about every year. Every time there's a code load I check it but so far it's never been included in one. Last month there was a new code load on both my S2 and S3 boxes so it's time to ask again.
> 
> I want my Tivo to send the channel number to the cable box when I tell it to. Even if it currently thinks it's on that channel. If I tell it to there was a reason I did so no matter what the Tivo thinks.
> 
> ...


Yep, that sounds reasonable. However, it would screw me up! I have my S2 setup with both (HD) Cable and Satellite. I really don't have a Satellite setup, but I do have home security cameras attached, and the only Satellite "channel I receive" being a channel that is not a part of the Cable lineup. I've setup 48 thirty minute manual recordings of the "Satellite" channel, placed at the bottom of my Season Pass manager, so no matter what, I'm always recording something (be it an entertaining show, or the cameras). On VERY rare occasions, I may order a PPV or VOD using the cable box. With this suggestion, every 30 minutes the S2 would perform the channel change, even though odds are that it thinks I'm already on the "Satellite" channel.

BTW, if you're curious why I have an HD cable box attached to my S2, I have an S3 that has all the SD channels removed from "channels I receive". On the S2, I've removed all of the HD channels from "channels I receive", as well as any SD counterparts that the S3 has assigned to it, giving me a 3 tuner recording solution!  The HD cable box has an additional output going to my TV so I can watch the HD PPV & HD VOD, if I ever wanted.

I still think your suggestion is an excellent one, and that my setup is probably a more unique situation that shouldn't be considered...


----------

